# Aktualisierung des Blasccrafters



## Kassady (19. Juli 2007)

Habe ja schon den ein oder anderen Thread hier studiert der sich in etwa darum drehte...aber entweder wurde garnicht geantwortet oder die Antworten "befriedigten" mich nicht.

Es geht mir einfach darum das der Blasccrafter nicht aktuell ist...Blizz hat so einige neue Rezepte/Formeln etc. hinzugefügt und sie werden nicht angezeigt.
Dies fällt mir vor allem im Bereich Alchemie (Geistesblitze) und im Bereich Juwelenschleifen (die ganzen neuen) auf.
Oder aber auch die herstellbaren Rüstungsteile die in Ssc und The Eye droppen...

Und mit der Erklärung das der Blasccrafter das alles von allein macht sobald es jemand auf dem Server gelernt hat braucht man mir nich kommen...hab das hier oft genug gelesen...hab Geistesblitze gehabt, hab schon um die 3 neue Juwivorlagen und Schneiderrezepte sind auch schon gedroppt.

Also wie schauts aus...bekommt der Blasccrafter mal ne kleine Generalüberholung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finds halt schon schade, grade wenn wer wegen Mats fragt und ich aufm Twink bin oder so da nutz ich immer gleich den Crafter, er ist halt super praktisch, verliehrt aber an Reiz wenn dies nicht aktuell ist.


----------



## Kassady (22. Juli 2007)

*push*


----------



## Nerijan (22. Juli 2007)

Joar sowas wäre mal wieder toll.

Mir ist aufgefallen das es nicht nur die neuen Rezepte sind, auch so Kleinigkeiten wie Berufspezifische Zutaten fehlen teilweise. Grob geschätzt würde ich sagen, das die Anzahl der Rezepte in Blasc nur in etwa 70-75% der gesamten WoW-Rezepte beträgt.

Das Programm an sich ist sehr hilfreich, aber eine häufigere aktualisierung wäre dann doch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baralin (25. Juli 2007)

Habe gemerkt, dass der Blascrafter leider ein bischen nachlässig ist. Es fehlen einige Rezepte (z.B. Gyrobalanciertes Khoriumgewehr) und bei manchen Rezepten tauche z.B. ich mit meinem Char Baralin nicht auf, obwohl ich ein Rezept definitiv kann. Bitte fixen.
Außerdem wäre es prima, wenn man die Leute, die ein gewisses Rezept können und auch gerade on sind, farblich oder sonstwie irgendwie hervorhebt, damit man nicht bei zehn Leuten durchklicken muß, ob da irgendwer überhaupt grad on ist.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2007)

Hi, 

für eine Hervorhebung von gerade aktiven Benutzern, müssten für bei jedem Aufruf für jeden Benutzer eine /who abfrage machen, was durch den von Blizzard eingebauten Timeout eine Weile dauert. Deshalb haben wir darauf verzichtet und bieten die Anfragefunktion manuell per Klick-Button an. Rezepte die man beim Handwerks-Lehrer erlernen kann oder die es bei Händlern gibt, werden vom BLASCrafter nicht aufgelistet. Wir haben jedoch gemerkt. Der Ursprüngliche Gedanke war, im BLASCrafter nur die dropp-Rezepte anzubieten, das wird aber demnächst erweitert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Baralin schrieb:


> Habe gemerkt, dass der Blascrafter leider ein bischen nachlässig ist. Es fehlen einige Rezepte (z.B. Gyrobalanciertes Khoriumgewehr) und bei manchen Rezepten tauche z.B. ich mit meinem Char Baralin nicht auf, obwohl ich ein Rezept definitiv kann. Bitte fixen.
> Außerdem wäre es prima, wenn man die Leute, die ein gewisses Rezept können und auch gerade on sind, farblich oder sonstwie irgendwie hervorhebt, damit man nicht bei zehn Leuten durchklicken muß, ob da irgendwer überhaupt grad on ist.


----------



## Xandriel (26. Juli 2007)

Ich *up* dann mal, würd mich nämlich auch über ne Antwort freuen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddi (28. Juli 2007)

huhu - jop - es fehlen vielen rezepte (zB Verzauberung - Seelenfrost /sonnenfeuer aus Karazahn), desweiteren sind die bestehenden Rezepte teilweise ungültig  (man bekommt nen dc wenn man sie posten will), das liegt aber ja an den Änderungen von Blizz? Wäre trtzdem net das anzupassen/upzudaten...

Ansich finde ich das tool super nett - aber wenn es sich weiter so entwickelt hilft es einem nicht mehr viel.

Trotzdem danke für eure mühen + hope 4 soon update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/push


CU


----------

